# HELP



## stellaann (Apr 29, 2021)

the photo shown, that hose or whatever is broken and I have no clue what it’s called. it’s broken in the middle, I could throw a clamp
on it where it’s torn but I want to replace it. the whole thing doesn’t need to just the piece of tube


----------



## golfdave (Aug 4, 2015)

No idea which of the three hoses you are referring to..also what car/engine is this??


----------

